# CI owns 5 Vegas?



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

Heard that 5 Vegas is actually a CI brand, like their "Legends." Any info on this?


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Where did you he's this from? I just looked around on five vegas' website and it lists CI as a retailer as well as cigar.com so I doubt it's a house brand but I could see them being owned by the same company.


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

From CA forums

Review: 5 Vegas Classic - Topic Powered by Social Strata

"5 Vegas is a very intriguing brand to me for several reasons: (1) the sticks come at an exceptional prices, (2) for the longest time I thought they were CI's house blend, and (3) the history of the smoke is just so interesting. *The very short of it is that 5 Vegas was a dying brand after the boom and Kieth Meier of CI bought up the lot and the name and started working to recreate the brand. He has done an exceptional job, pulling in 90+ ratings along the way*."


----------



## James4226c (Jul 16, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> Where did you he's this from? I just looked around on five vegas' website and it lists CI as a retailer as well as cigar.com so I doubt it's a house brand but I could see them being owned by the same company.


CI and cigar.com have the same address

Cigar.com - Info

Cigars International


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

So it looks like their owned by the sam people as CI just not a "house brand?"


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

I wonder where they get there crop and where their stuff is produced?


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Interesting information. I had no idea. I enjoy them so, whatever they're doing and whoever owns them, keep it up!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Now it all makes sense, thats why they push that crap in or faces every 5 mins, things you learn,yet another reason to hate CI, Cigar.com and C-bid, they are all ownd by the same lot


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

FYI..... CI and Cigars.com are the same company!!!!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I found out about this a few months ago when I mentioned the 5 Vegas "A" Alpha to my B&M and he said, "Oh, you mean that Cigars International brand?"


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Makes sense. I'm not a huge 5 Vegas fan but I do like their A, AAA, and Relics. Although the last 2 I mentioned are a bit over priced. The others in the line just don't do it for me. I do want to try the new Gold Maduro, but I am in no rush. I have a feeling it won't be strong enough for me.

Bottom line, I say good for them.


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Now it all makes sense, thats why they push that crap in or faces every 5 mins, things you learn,yet another reason to hate CI, Cigar.com and C-bid, they are all ownd by the same lot


What were the other reasons to hate CI etc?:noidea:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

As long as the product is good,and the service exceptional,what's to hate about a vendor,especially CI?


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I always thought it was pretty obvious that V5 was a house made brand, good cigars, great for the price.


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

I really don't see what difference it makes who owns them, most sites have their own brands. I happen to like the 5 Vegas Miami line because they are blended by Pepin. If they aren't your cup of tea or cigars then don't buy them. There are alot of cigars I don't like but I refuse to badmouth them, someone probably likes them. :smoke2:


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> As long as the product is good,and the service exceptional,what's to hate about a vendor,especially CI?


+1, to be honest if it were not for CI and cbid i would not have half of the stock i have now. alot of the same sticks at half the price of other places.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

My B&M carries 5 Vegas cigars and he gets them straight from the manufacturer. And the 5 Vegas website has quite a large list of retailers. So 5 Vegas _isn't_ a "CI Brand".


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Suzza said:


> My B&M carries 5 Vegas cigars and he gets them straight from the manufacturer. And the 5 Vegas website has quite a large list of retailers. So 5 Vegas _isn't_ a "CI Brand".


Just because CI owns it, doesn't mean your B&M can't carry them...

"The 5 Vegas brand, highly regarded in the 90s under Kiki Berger, has been revived by Cigars International's Keith Meyer. There are now multiple lines produced under the label - the "Classic," the shade wrapped "Gold," the TACUBA-made "Miami," the maduro "A," and the La Aurora-made "Cask Strength."


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

arodgers said:


> Just because CI owns it, doesn't mean your B&M can't carry them...
> 
> "The 5 Vegas brand, highly regarded in the 90s under Kiki Berger, has been revived by Cigars International's Keith Meyer. There are now multiple lines produced under the label - the "Classic," the shade wrapped "Gold," the TACUBA-made "Miami," the maduro "A," and the La Aurora-made "Cask Strength."


I know but I just meant to point out that 5 Vegas isnt JUST a CI house brand.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I found that CI , Cigars.com , & C-bid are all the same company. I would have to say that this company is really good on the price. My buddy went up there one day and bought a box of Oliva,s and he asked if they would price match any other company and the salesman told he YES we match any other company out there. I personally have found that there tracking threw the post office is top notch!!!!! I have never has a problem with this company and to answer the original question NO 5 Vegas is not CI's house brand!!!:yo:


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I found that CI , Cigars.com , & C-bid are all the same company. I would have to say that this company is really good on the price. My buddy went up there one day and bought a box of Oliva,s and he asked if they would price match any other company and the salesman told he YES we match any other company out there. I personally have found that there tracking threw the post office is top notch!!!!! I have never has a problem with this company and to answer the original question NO 5 Vegas is not CI's house brand!!!:yo:


They are an excellent company with excellent prices and excellent customer service. I can't see why anyone wouldnt like them!


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

5 Vegas does`nt make a bad cigar. 

They make mild, medium and full strength cigars.

For my money I chose the Miami or the cask strength, but the rest of them are good, just on the milder side. All have awesome taste for what they are. I like an original blend on a Sunday morning, or a Gold in the evening. I believe AJ blends the maduro line`s and these are simply amazing once rested for a couple of months.

5 Vegas just does`nt make a bad Cigar, its actually very cool to see that a internet seller would jump into this game just because he has a love of cigars, its simply awesome in a word. I find no fault in this. What I do find funny is when newbies discover these sort of "carefully hidden secret" things, its really not that startling or amazing when you realize how small the cigar making or selling community is. 

More power to them, I hope they create some more lines. They are BOTL.

Randy


----------



## dave8274 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sirhuffsalot said:


> 5 Vegas does`nt make a bad cigar.
> 
> They make mild, medium and full strength cigars.
> 
> ...


Love 5 Vegas.. Big fan of the A's and the AAA is my new favorite. Enjoyed a Cask Strength and a Miami recently, and looking forward to trying the rest.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> FYI..... CI and Cigars.com are the same company!!!!


Not the same company but they are affiliated. I think at one point they may have been different companies and then merged or something.

Cigar.com tends to be higher priced than CigarsInternational.

Also, CI may own this brand, but a lot of other online retailers are now carrying 5 Vegas cigars.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Not the same company but they are affiliated. I think at one point they may have been different companies and then merged or something.
> 
> Cigar.com tends to be higher priced than CigarsInternational.
> 
> .


I've been there and they are the same company. Its a marketing ploy to have two different front names!!!! Some cigar smokers won't buy from the cheapest place so Cigars.com caters to the consumer who dosen't mind spending a couple extra bucks.


----------



## dave8274 (Mar 6, 2007)

Smoking a 5 Vegas Classic Churchill right now and REALLY enjoying it.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I believe that the 5 Vegas was originally made by EO, Eddie Ortega and he sold it off to CI. Not 100% sure on this but think that is what it was.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with 5 Vegas when you consider the price. I have no qualms about offering them to someone that has been smoking awhile or someone that just started.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

5 Vegas is my favorite brand. Why? They're really easy to come by cheap and they're dependable. I haven't had one that I absolutely hated. I've had the Classic, the 'A,' the Gold, the Miami and the Gold Maduro. The Gold Maduro I was a bit disappointed in, but I'm going to give that one another chance. The corona I smoked had only rested a couple of days, so I'm going to wait until the other one I have is a little older before I render a final judgement. I'm looking forward to trying the AAA, the Relic, the Limitada and the Cask Strength as soon as I get a hold of them.

5 Vegas isn't the best of the best, but you could pay much more and do much worse.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

dyieldin said:


> I believe that the 5 Vegas was originally made by EO, Eddie Ortega and he sold it off to CI. Not 100% sure on this but think that is what it was.


I hadn't heard this. I thought it was a Don Kiki (Cuban Crafters) cigar. I used to smoke the red label coronas when I 1st started smoking & it wasn't a bad cigar at all.

Since then I've found some incarnations of the label to be very good, & some not.

Either way, you have to give marketing kudos to CI for making this such a successful brand.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

5 Vegas is a staple in my humi, and whether or not it is put out by CI, Cigar.com, etc, is irrelevant. I don't care who makes, owns or sells as long as the quality/taste/value is there, I will continue to buy!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Domino68 said:


> 5 Vegas is a staple in my humi, and whether or not it is put out by CI, Cigar.com, etc, is irrelevant. I don't care who makes, owns or sells as long as the quality/taste/value is there, I will continue to buy!


Amen to that!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I find it impossible to hate a company who have always done right by me and have given me exceptional value.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

In regards to Cigar.com. I think they are a great company! Excellent customer service. I love the fact that they sell single cigars. That way I can try and not be out freaking loads of money if I dislike a cigar.


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

Just won a bid on a 13 cigar sampler for Cinco Vegas. Lookin foward to it. The purpose of the post was Not to denegrate 5 vegas, but to get more info on the history if possible. And no I did not think that I stumbled across a "carefully guarded secret," but just found the small tidbit interesting and worthy of disscusion. Anway, back to my Oliva V and rum!


----------



## dirtyfab (Aug 3, 2010)

As long as it's a good product it doesn't matter who makes it.


----------



## TTHunter (Aug 14, 2010)

Somebody has to own the company. And if they are affiliated with the CI bunch of "store fronts" then I guess they are doing somehting good in 2 areas. Making good smokes and good marketing. Cigarbid has great prices and it took all of a minute to figure out they are not the ebay of cigars. It is just really smart marketing. Hats off to them.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I've always known that 5 Vegas was a CI house brand and it has never bothered me. I've never smoked a 5 Vegas that made me say, "wow, what a great smoke". I've never smoked one that I thought was a dog rocket. Okay, the Cask Strength was a disappointment. It is mild to medium in strength and very one dimensional. it is good yard gar but not much more.

I think at the price point they represent a fair value. Which is normal for most "house brands".


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I've always known that 5 Vegas was a CI house brand and it has never bothered me. I've never smoked a 5 Vegas that made me say, "wow, what a great smoke". I've never smoked one that I thought was a dog rocket. Okay, the Cask Strength was a disappointment. It is mild to medium in strength and very one dimensional. it is good yard gar but not much more.
> 
> I think at the price point they represent a fair value. Which is normal for most "house brands".


I dunno, despite the burn issues the relic is a pretty tasty gar


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Suzza said:


> My B&M carries 5 Vegas cigars and he gets them straight from the manufacturer. And the 5 Vegas website has quite a large list of retailers. So 5 Vegas _isn't_ a "CI Brand".





arodgers said:


> Just because CI owns it, doesn't mean your B&M can't carry them...
> 
> "The 5 Vegas brand, highly regarded in the 90s under Kiki Berger, has been revived by Cigars International's Keith Meyer. There are now multiple lines produced under the label - the "Classic," the shade wrapped "Gold," the TACUBA-made "Miami," the maduro "A," and the La Aurora-made "Cask Strength."


B&Ms have been ordering from CI to avoid paying their state tax. They are NOT allowed to buy these cigars from the manufacturers. We will not sell them to the B&M. Holt's (owned by Robbie Levin owner of Aston) has a deal with CI. As does Slippery Rock, and a couple more Affiliates of CI.

 I work for Los Blancos Cigars. We are part of the Plasencia family. We make the "A" and the red label. We also make the Man O War and Ruination for CI. They are all house brands for CI-Cigar.com-cBid ONLY.


----------

